

Show HN: Make your keyboard sound awesome again (Model M Sound Emulation) - ThePhysicist
http://github.com/adewes/awesome-keyboard
Make sure to check out the Youtube video as well:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;-eANf3QWStU<p>Enjoy :)
======
27thmartian
possible for mac?

~~~
ThePhysicist
in principle yes, right now I use xlib to capture key presses, which is
probably not available there, but it should be easy to replace that.

